# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  rodine majice i tate

## bat'ko

svi znamo da uz samohrane majke postoje i samohrani očevi, očevi koji se nakon rođenja djeteta osjećaju malo zapostavljeno, očevi koji s ljubavlju odgajaju i paze na svoju djecu itd...

današnje društvo, ma koliko moderno bilo, i dalje razmišlja o obitelji kao majka-dijete. otac je tu samo da pribavlja novac. odgoj djece, briga o njima i nježnost je rezervirana za majke.

eto ni roditelji u akciji među svojim majicama ne spominju niti jednog taticu. znam da smo mi muškarci svinje i tako to, ali i mi volimo svoju djecu, brinemo se o njima, pripravljamo hranu, hranimo NAŠA mala čudovišta...

volio bih u skoroj budućnosti vidjeti neku i majicu tipa "tatino malo čudo(vište)", ili "tatina maza"

hvala

----------


## Lutonjica

postoje i RODINE majce za tate, MM ima jednu i ponosno je nosi

----------


## Snjeska

MM bi volio imati jednu takvu majicu, nosio bi ju s ponosom  :Heart:

----------


## bat'ko

> postoje i RODINE majce za tate, MM ima jednu i ponosno je nosi


a za klince?

----------


## leonisa

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> postoje i RODINE majce za tate, MM ima jednu i ponosno je nosi
> 
> 
> a za klince?


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45525
 :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

Rodine majice su nam super i zaista uzivamo oblaciti klinca u njih. iako ih imamo ja mislim 10-ak, ni jedna mi ne zvuci kao "tatina"   :Sad:  

Osim toga MM je i rodman i stvarno bi volio nositi Rodinu majicu (ali da fakat *nije* roza kompletno) i jako bi ponosno obukao sinu majicu s "tata" natpisom.   :Smile:  

No hard filings ...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

i moj prijatelj, rastavljen, bi rado majicu npr "tatino čudo(vište)"

----------


## emily

> Osim toga MM je i rodman i stvarno bi volio nositi Rodinu majicu (ali da fakat nije roza kompletno)


Tiwi, pa postoje i prekrasne narancaste majice za tatu rodmana  :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

> Osim toga MM je i rodman i stvarno bi volio nositi Rodinu majicu (ali da fakat nije roza kompletno)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tiwi, pa postoje i prekrasne narancaste majice za tatu rodmana


Super!! :D 

još nijednu nisam vidjela pa...

----------


## Lapis

drago mi je da se nešto napravilo i oko toga jer mm na svakoj rasprodaji komentira baš to. međutim ja sam sam pogledala slike sa majicama i ne vidim nijednu tatino nešto. jel mi nešto promaklo  :?

----------


## TATA MATA

Jedina koju ja nosim je "Dojite svoje dijete"...ona sa cikama...smrznute, velike, male, savršene, razlicite, obješene  :Grin:  

Ajde složite nekaj za nas !

----------


## daddycool

> Ajde složite nekaj za nas !


Takooooo jeeeee   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

oke oke
bumo nekaj

----------


## Lora163

super
i naš tata bi je nosio  :D

----------


## Angie75

Ima li šta novoga?

----------


## apricot

može to za Rasprodaju prije Božića?   :Saint:

----------


## Angie75

To bi bilo taman!

----------


## kajsa

super, sad znam sta ce MM dobiti za poklon ispod bora  :D

----------


## Davor

> Jedina koju ja nosim je "Dojite svoje dijete"...ona sa cikama...smrznute, velike, male, savršene, razlicite, obješene


I ja isto  :Zaljubljen:  
(bljuje mi se na fuksiju)

----------


## zrinka19

i ja se nadam da će biti do Božića i
da će doći do Splita   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

doci ce ta koju nose Davor i Tata Mata  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

Mi bi isto kupili neku majicu za tatu, ako ima neki drugi natpis. Malo su nam tateki zapostavljeni, a nema ni majica za klince na kojima piše npr. mamino *i tatino čudovište* ... ili ima?
 :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> eto ni roditelji u akciji među svojim majicama ne spominju niti jednog taticu.


Pa to je skandalozno! Još jedna u nizu diskriminacija udruge RODA!!! Kome ju možemo prijaviti?!?   :Wink:

----------


## Tiwi

> Mi bi isto kupili neku majicu za tatu, ako ima neki drugi natpis. Malo su nam tateki zapostavljeni, a nema ni majica za klince na kojima piše npr. mamino *i tatino čudovište* ... ili ima?


Ima dječja roda majica: Tatino čudo(vište)   :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Ima dječja roda majica: Tatino čudo(vište)


Moja je, MOOOOJJJJJJAAAAA!!  :D 
Jel ih ima na lageru?
 :Grin:

----------


## anitalu

Gdje se mogu kupiti?

----------


## tena

mi smo kupili na velesajmu na rasprodaju tatino cudoviste i super je plava sa zelenim ruakvima i tata je jako ponosan. a onda sam ja kupila majcu gdje pise mama volim te i sad si on vise nije tako fora.  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> i moj prijatelj, rastavljen, bi rado majicu npr "tatino čudo(vište)"





> [Ima dječja roda majica: Tatino čudo(vište)


 :D 
tražim autorska prava 8)

----------


## borka

Evo malo podižem temu, jer trebam pomoć.

Naime htjela bih MM-u napraviti majcu sa natpisom, nešto u stilu: *postao sam tata*, i to mu pokloniti nakon poroda, ali jednostavno nemam ideje što napisati. Ne znam da li da to pripišem tome što mi se porod bliži, za cca 10 dana trebam roditi, pa mi moždane vijuge nikako ne funkciniraju.

Eto ako ima netko neku ideju za podijeliti, bila bih jako sretna   :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Zanima me jel mogu doći u rodino gnijezdo i kupiti par majica ili se treba čekati neko razdoblje kad ih se naručuje pa se tad može doći i kupiti majice?

----------


## kahna

Lili75 - možeš u Rodino gnijezdo utorak i četvrtak od 12 do 16, 
a sada imaš i 
Rodin web shop pa poviri   :Wink:

----------

